# Baby hoomans and GCCF shows



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Have you guys ever seen anyone take a baby along to a show? Mine is due in March/April and this means I will not be able to have a day away to myself till at least September so if I want to go to any shows before Sept the wee one is going to have to come along too.

If I go along with another adult with me who can take over if needed do you think it is do-able or not?


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

I saw quite a few exhibitors and owners with babies and children at the supreme. One person even had one if those radio flyer wagons with two toddlers snoozing away in it. To be honest I should imagine it would be far easier taking a baby than a toddler.


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

im sure there will be a spare pen to place little one in to have a nap...


----------



## pinklizzy (Dec 19, 2009)

I've only ever been to one GCCF show and didn't have a little one then but I took my 4 month old daughter to Crufts, on my own, and we had a great time!


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

I agree....babies will most likely be fine but toddlers might be a bit more difficult. I've seen toddlers very nearly go flying with people rushing about to get to their pen or the judge.


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

rcmadd said:


> im sure there will be a spare pen to place little one in to have a nap...


Funny you should say that - pic taken towards the end of a TICA show in 2007!


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

carolmanycats said:


> Funny you should say that - pic taken towards the end of a TICA show in 2007!


Love it!!!!


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

I'm thinking while he/she is quite little and in a baby sling (carrier) so no cumbersome push chairs etc


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Would just add that it was taken with the full permission of the "owner" and without the pen door being opened lol


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2013)

I think every mother needs one! At least they cannot move or mess around like when they are put on the naughty step.


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

carolmanycats said:


> Funny you should say that - pic taken towards the end of a TICA show in 2007!


This is terrible..........there's no litter tray!


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

no food or water either.. gonna have to report the owner to the duty vet..


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

I've seen lots of bubbas at GCCF shows. I think the only problem would be if they started ot really scream and cry as it might spook the cats, but if you just took time out from the hall or had someone else to take over, then you'd be just fine. I also think that toddlers, if they're brought up showing, wouldn't have any problems either as long as they had plenty of things to amuse them, i.e colouring books etc.


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

I've a baby due in April too & showed lots before becoming pregnant. It will be a while before I'd show with a baby in tow; too exhausting for us both & I would certainly no go without help for carrying things & breaks etc. I'd certainly not go with a baby under 6 months... I'd be ready for bed at 4pm!


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

messyhearts said:


> I've a baby due in April too & showed lots before becoming pregnant. It will be a while before I'd show with a baby in tow; too exhausting for us both & I would certainly no go without help for carrying things & breaks etc. I'd certainly not go with a baby under 6 months... I'd be ready for bed at 4pm!


Is it your first? You'll soon realise that sleep is just a pipe dream


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

jo-pop said:


> Is it your first? You'll soon realise that sleep is just a pipe dream


Yep, I don't expect to be going to bed at that time hence why I wouldn't entertain a show with a baby!


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

I think a baby under 6 months would be MUCH easier than an older one. I used to take my 2 month old on film sets in a baby carrier and he was as quiet as a lamb. No chance when he got to 6 months


----------



## Alaskacat (Aug 2, 2010)

I think you will be fine with a baby, toddlers would be much harder but still do-able at most venues if you plan it well and have a spare pair of hands. I would struggle to drag my 6 year old to shows - she much prefers Grandma's anyway. Wood Green is a great venue for children I find - they do enjoy that one, also Bracknell has a fab swimming pool just round the corner, as long as someone is in the venue in case of a cat problem, you can sneak out and take them swimming from 10 - 12, then lunch, then they are tired - job done. 

A few years ago I attempted the Supreme with no cats but a 3 year old and a 5 year old, needless to say I had the "is it time to go home yet?" before I had actually seen a cat. 

As long as you are sensitive to other people/cats you will be fine and leisure centres are child friendly at least. I tell mine to remember not to touch the cats an awful lot, not because they ever would but to reassure the owners.

Then when babe is bigger there is the YES scheme!!!


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Jo i took my bub it was fine just get you cat settleed and go off get something to get entertain baby.

i pen my kids at home to prepare them for a day in a show pen..








I am of course kidding.


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

we love bsh's said:


> Jo i took my bub it was fine just get you cat settleed and go off get something to get entertain baby.
> 
> i pen my kids at home to prepare them for a day in a show pen..
> View attachment 105589
> ...


How old was he/she?
I want to do humb/lincs again in July when wee one will be about 3 mths. I'd have back up with me and a baby carrier to make it easier in the hall. Any sign of a squeak we'd be out of there so as not to upset anybody. Weather was lovely there last year so fingers crossed for the same. I may be doing a lot of push chair walking ha ha


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

jo-pop said:


> How old was he/she?
> I want to do humb/lincs again in July when wee one will be about 3 mths. I'd have back up with me and a baby carrier to make it easier in the hall. Any sign of a squeak we'd be out of there so as not to upset anybody. Weather was lovely there last year so fingers crossed for the same. I may be doing a lot of push chair walking ha ha


He was 7 months i wouldnt worry about baby crying its pretty noisey there,i took my buggy and i had one of those bag pet carriers it has mesh sides there great i just hooked it over pram handles and we were off..


----------

